# Van Gundy rips into Weisbrod!



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks to tigermission1 at Clutchfans:



> I can't recap it, it is too deep, too substance-oriented a conversation for me to recall all of it.
> 
> But he talked about a book about leadership that he assigned to the team at the beginning of the year, and he elaborated on it when one of the callers asked him about it.
> 
> ...


Gumby really took some big shots at Weisbrod, wow!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Thanks to tigermission1 at Clutchfans:
> 
> 
> 
> Gumby really took some big shots at Weisbrod, wow!



I saw him talking on the news. He looked pissed. Every time an NBA coach gets fired, JVG defends them. There's an article in todays paper about him defending Mo Cheeks.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

It's one of his own, what can you expect? Earlier this season he was under the coaching change radar too. Thankfully, for the team and himself he changed his style.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

lol,i can't wait to see how "Weasel-brod" will response.lol


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

T-Mac is now rippin to Weisbrod himself from the interview with Stephen A. i'm seeing on sportscenter.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

the magic would have been better off with tmac hill nelson howard etc then francis and christie. the christie trade was just dumb...i understand the mcgrady one since tmac wanted out, but the christie one sucked. Mobley is such an underrated defender. he played Kobe great in the first round last season. yet weisbrod traded him for a guy thats old and was a great defender. now hes not much. Thats why hockey guys shouldnt be basketball GM's.

and i know bad gms, ive lived through scott layden and now isiah thomas.

thats why i love jeff.crazy little guy


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> It was a brutally candid commentary on the Magic and Wesibrod, and I can't wait for the Orlando Sentinal to hopefully take it and post it in their future articles. I would like to know what *Weisass* would say then.


 :clap: I LOVE that!

John Weisass is pure trash. The guy deserves to be trashed like this and hopefully the guy gets fired sometime soon

I really can't stand the guy, and he really screwed over McGrady, if you saw the interview on Sportscenter, you know what i'm talking about

Weisass can go blow a donkey


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Would anyone care to give me a simple explanation to the beef between Weisbrod and both Van Gundy and T-Mac?

I'm lost.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

theLegend said:


> Would anyone care to give me a simple explanation to the beef between Weisbrod and both Van Gundy and T-Mac?
> 
> I'm lost.


Weisbrod screwed over McGrady, it's as simple as that. He trashed McGrady a week after telling him that he would "take the high road" after McGrady wanted to be traded. So Weisbrod just kept on and kept on trashing and wouldent shut his mouth so it finally made McGrady tick and he decided to come back at Weisass

Van Gundy probably hates him for the same reason and the fact that Van Gundy knows that Weisbrod is a joke of a GM and made real ****ty moves trading McGrady and then trading Cuttino


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Good, I'm happy Van Gundy ripped into him. I don't like him. He ripped Tmac for pretty much no reason, and makes horrible moves. The Tmac trade was a horrible one, and whether or not Tmac wanted to be traded, Weisbrod should have kept him. The Magic would have been a much better team this year. I don't respect Weisbrod as a manager, and I definitley don't like him as a person.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

I still don't see why this is being made out as such a big deal. If this happened so long ago, who cares? I know that I'm missing some part of this whole fued, so if anyone else thinks that they should fill me in on something, please do so. I am not fully educated on the war between T-Mac and Weisbrod.

McGrady needs to move up. I also found it hard to believe that he wanted out of Orlando so quickly, I would have imagined that he'd give them a chance to have a solid off-season and try to impress him and attempt to get him to buy into what they were gonna try to do in the off-season. Right about now, Francis is still a drama queen, and trading Mobley for Christie was a clown-like trade.


----------

